# Trivia 6/23



## luckytrim (Jun 23, 2019)

trivia 6/23
DID YOU KNOW...
In Medieval Europe, Catholic monks would often undergo "beer  fasts" during
the forty days of Lent. They ate no food, getting calories  only from beer,
which they called "liquid bread".


1. We all know that California is the most populous of the  Fifty, and that
Texas is second on that list; but, which of the Fifty falls in  third place ?
  a. - Florida
  b. - New York
  c. - Pennsylvania
  d. - Illinois
2. If you owned products by companies such as Butterick,  Simplicity, and
McCalls, you probably spent time in what activity  ?
  a. - Baking
  b. - Sewing
  c. - Stamp Collecting
  d. - Gardening
3. Strange Words are These ; EXODONTIA
4. One of the Catholic Sacraments used to be called  Confession; today it's 
called.... what ?
5. The two brightest stars in the constellation Orion, Rigel  and Betelgeuse, 
derive their names from what language?
  a. - Arabic
  b. - Greek
  c. - Egyptian
  d. - Latin
6. Who wrote 'The Dunwich Horror' ?
7. The word Vinegar comes from the Old French "vin aigre",  meaning .... what 
?
8. In the thirteenth century, Marco Polo travelled to Cathay  and met a great 
ruler. Who was this ruler?

TRUTH OR CRAP !!
The youngest enlistee in the Union Army during the Civil War  was  only nine years old.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a (the others are fourth, fifth and sixth,  respectively)
2. - b
3. The Removal of a Tooth
4. Reconciliation
5.  - a
6. H.P. Lovecraft
7. Sour Wine
8. Kublai Khan

TRUTH !!

John Lincoln Clem  was a  United States Army
general who served as a drummer boy at age nine in the Union  Army in the American Civil War. He was promoted to Lance Sergeant at age  twelve. 
He gained fame for his bravery on the battlefield, becoming  the youngest non-commissioned officer in Army history. He retired from the  U.S. Army in 1915, having attained the rank of brigadier general in the  Quartermaster Corps; he was the last veteran of the American Civil War still  on duty in the U.S. Armed Forces. By special act of Congress on August  29, 1916, he was promoted to major general one year after his  retirement.


Conversely, known as the Civil War Greybeard, Curtis King is  widely believed by most historians to be the oldest soldier in the war at the  age of his
enlistment. When he mustered into Company H of the 37th Iowa  Infantry on
November 9, 1862, Curtis was an astonishing 80 years  old.
What is even more remarkable about Curtis’s enlistment into  the Army is
that, in addition to his age, he was also blind in one  eye.
After being discharged from the Army, Curtis died later that  same year at
the age of eighty-one. At the time he crossed to the other  side, this
remarkable Civil War veteran was the father of an astonishing  twenty-one
children, the youngest of whom was only fifteen months old at  the time.


----------

